# 2018 1.4 Cruze turbocharger make?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mitsubishi.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Mitsubishi.



Is this the same for the 2016 Gen2 cruze as well?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Celdwist said:


> Is this the same for the 2016 Gen2 cruze as well?


Yup


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Yup



Not trying to hijack, but do they make the Gen I's? What is the style - not T3, but what?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> Not trying to hijack, but do they make the Gen I's? What is the style - not T3, but what?


They are a Honeywell/Garrett design. MGT series. MGT1446MZGL

https://www.turbo-total.com/en/turbocharger/journal-bearing-turbos/garrett-mgt-series/


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

What is the 2nd gen turbo series? MHI?
I bought a used 2017 turbo to see if I can do any upgrades.


----------

